

Tweet anonymously - thefox
http://anontwttr.fox21.at/

======
olog-hai
This service doesn't filter out SMS commands[0]. I was able to make it follow
an account.

[0]: [http://support.twitter.com/articles/14020-twitter-sms-
comman...](http://support.twitter.com/articles/14020-twitter-sms-commands)

~~~
thefox
I fixed this. Now you can't send SMS commands.

------
VMG
lastest tweets from <https://twitter.com/AnonTttr>

> @itsMYAxo Justin loves Israel. He's performed there <3\. He hates Arabs, he
> never has nor ever will perform in Islamic places :)

Almost a poetic rendition of the internet in 140 characters.

~~~
farmdawgnation
I don't see this account lasting too long before being shut down.

